# NFPA 96 4.2.4.3: Backsplash Clearances



## Michael.L (Aug 20, 2020)

For the purposes of this discussion, we are installing a Type 1 hood over a deep fryer. The hood shall be mounted against a back wall constructed of steel framing (noncombustible) and sheathed with  5/8" Type-X fire-resistant gypsum wallboard (limited combustible). The back of the hood has a built-in 3" standoff spacer to meet NFPA 96 4.2.1 requirements of 3-inch clearance to the limited combustible material of the back wall.

My question has to do with the stainless steel backsplash behind the fryer and hood.

NFPA 96 Section 4.2.4.3 states:


> Protection shall be provided on the wall from the bottom of the hood to the floor, or to the top of the noncombustible material extending to the floor, to the same level as required in 4.2.1.



NFPA 96 Section 4.2.1 states:


> Where enclosures are not required, hoods, grease removal devices, exhaust fans, and ducts shall have a clearance of at least 457 mm (18 in.) to combustible material, 76 mm (3 in.) to limited-combustible material, and 0 mm (0 in.) to noncombustible material.


My reading of these sections is that our stainless steel backsplash behind the fryer and hood only has to be as wide as the hood capture area, since there is no mention in Section 4.2.4.3 of the required "protection" extending beyond the hood.

(Note: "Protection" is not defined in Chapter 3 of NFPA 96. But my understanding is that it's always interpreted as a metal backsplash.)

I know that the Exception in IMC 507.2.6 requires that a "smooth, cleanable, nonabsorbent and noncombustible material is installed between the hood and the gypsum or cementitious wallboard over an area extending not less than 18 inches in all directions from the hood" but my understanding is that this requirement serves a different purpose than the "protection" in NFPA 4.2.4.3. I believe that the NFPA 4.2.4.3 requirement is for thermal protection; whereas the IMC 507.2.6 requirement is to provide an easily cleanable noncombustible surface that will not absorb flammable grease or oil.

The reason I'm asking is that we would like to install glazed ceramic tile on the wall beyond the backsplash to meet the requirements of IMC 507.2.6. Similar to this photo taken from an operating commercial kitchen in California:





As you can see, the metal backsplash does not extend 18" in all directions from the hood. But my interpretation of the code is that the metal backsplash pictured here meets the NFPA 4.2.4.3 requirements for "protection" and the ceramic tile meets the IMC 507.2.6 requirements for "smooth, cleanable, nonabsorbent and noncombustible material... extending not less than 18 inches in all directions from the hood."

Concur or disagree?


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 13, 2020)

A "hummm"?


----------



## cda (Sep 13, 2020)

I will concur


----------

